# Kindle watch - Oasis 3!



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

I saw we don't have one yet and there's less than one week to go!

I preorder from Amazon.co.uk because a friend of mine is in London for a vacation until the 26th (I'm from Israel).
If it wasn't for this coincidence, I would have waited for some reviews. However, I'm flying to Thailand on the 1st of August, so having the new Oasis might just make the flight a whole lot nicer.

I have the Oasis 1 as my daily driver, and as much as it's my baby, I've been waiting a long time for the warm light feature and the extra screen size. Just hope is would be nice to hold in one hand.

My delivery is on the 25th, so if they'll end up being late even one more day, I'm toast.

There might be an option to buy the device on an Argos store in London, but I'm not sure they'll get it on the first day.

Good luck to me


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm on holiday until 26th in the Lake District, in the north west of England. My Oasis 3 should be on my doormat when I come home on the evening of that day. It will help to combat the post-holiday blues. I also pre-ordered the blue fabric cover the day before I went on holiday, because it was reduced by 30% for Prime Day.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Starting to check when a serial number is assigned....so far not yet.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

The money was taken out of my account and I received my Kindle Unlimited email.  I checked the order status and it is still showing Wednesday delivery.  I’m anxious to see the warm light function.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Was just charged (actually forgot to check for the charge), got the Kindle Unlimited email earlier.  Still no serial number.  Still showing Wednesday.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

we have a thread already. been up a month now with over 50 posts. Mods should combine probably

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,313661.0.html



nikkidog said:


> The money was taken out of my account and I received my Kindle Unlimited email. I checked the order status and it is still showing Wednesday delivery. I'm anxious to see the warm light function.


Same here. Got the kindle Unlimited email today


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

HLS said:


> we have a thread already. been up a month now with over 50 posts. Mods should combine probably
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,313661.0.html


Don't we normally end up with at least 3 threads, the first the thread for taking about the announcement - where we talk about what was announced, then this thread - where we are all tracking the little steps to see our ordered kindles on their way to us, then normally one where we start having our first impressions of the new kindle we just received.

Don't think we've ever combined them all into one thread, at least not for any of the kindles I've ordered, and I've ordered quite a few since the first kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, that thread reference is basically the announcement. No problem with a dedicated Kindle Watch thread. 

I'm not ordering one -- not different enough from the Oasis I have to be attractive -- but will be interested in hearing what people think of the thing.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

I more than likely shouldn’t have bought this one, but I had wanted the champagne color when it came out, but couldn’t justify it.  And I was disappointed when the new paperwhite didn’t have the comfort lighting (or whatever amazon is calling it).  So the combo of the two caught me. And I had the perfect person to gift my current Oasis to.  

Doesn’t look like a lot of folks jumped on getting this one.  

Still no serial number. 

Don’t know where they are shipping out of this time.  But there is a shipping wearhouse close in my state, so mine might not get a serial number till tomorrow and even that doesn't have to be early in the day, and still get to me tomorrow.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Awaiting mine also. Today, status switched to ‘will arrive tomorrow’ but does not say shipped yet and still no serial number. Very excited!

UPDATE: 5:00 AM EST  No change yet. Doesn’t even show as shipped and no serial no. applied, although order says arriving today.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm excited for everyone who ordered.  I'm curious to know what you think about the difference in the lighting.  I still have both my 1st and 2nd gen Oasis models, and this did not seem like enough difference to upgrade.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a 1st gen Oasis and am considering getting a 3rd gen & trading in another device I don't use, but I want to go to a nearby Amazon store and look at an actual sample first so I've been waiting until Release Day. May get to the store later this week.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

My newest Kindle is a PW2 so I pre-ordered the new Oasis mostly to get buttons, color temperature control and the larger screen.  With the early discounts it seemed like a good time to upgrade.  Status shows it is arriving tomorrow and I'm really curious about the lighting color.  I ordered a case that showed up at the post office yesterday and will be picked up this afternoon.

Wally


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

A new article with pictures:

https://www.pickr.com.au/reviews/2019/first-look-amazons-2019-kindle-oasis-is-easier-on-the-eyes/


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice review/summary -- but as with so many write-ups of this sort about e-reader devices it says little or nothing about adjustable-size-type and the resulting *huge* assortment of books someone with "older" or "problem" eyes now has access to. No more squinting at what seems to be micro-print in DTBs &/or juggling a magnifier. No more hoping the library will get the Large Print Version. I'm not talking about "accessibility" features for impaired vision/blindness, just the normal needs of aging readers.
(Don't any of these reviewers have (grand-)parents?)

Without an e-reader (I started w/ the original iPad) I wouldn't have been able to read more than a tiny fraction of the books I've read in the 9+ years -- & wouldn't have spent [far too much!] money on (e-)books either.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I just checked Amazon order status and it still says arriving today but it’s not showing up in my devices and not showing shipped.  All of my past Kindles have been delivered by USPS and our local PO is very good about receipting and and marking out for delivery.  Nothing yet.  I’ll be surprised if it shows up today.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

nikkidog said:


> I just checked Amazon order status and it still says arriving today but it's not showing up in my devices and not showing shipped. All of my past Kindles have been delivered by USPS and our local PO is very good about receipting and and marking out for delivery. Nothing yet. I'll be surprised if it shows up today.


All my previous Kindles were delivered via UPS or USPS, but a lot of my stuff lately has been delivered by Amazon delivery. So I'm hoping that this one is shipping the same way, if it is there is still a chance it will arrive today. It's still showing delivery by 8pm today, which is what it generally says when they do ship via Amazon delivery. And I have received stuff on the delivery day that still didn't show shipped until almost noon that day.

Mine is showing up in my devices (has since I purchased it), but still no serial number.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

I just noticed the Verge website has posted their review of the new Oasis 3 and thought I'd mention that... haven't gotten a chance to read the review yet but I plan to ASAP. I like the reviews on their site. And if the Verge's review is up now, other sites probably have posted their's as well but I haven't checked.

I probably shouldn't start reading these reviews as, if they are positive, I'm probably going to be tempted to cave and buy the thing!! I'm already on the fence about it. I could easily be swayed...

Look forward to reading you all's first impressions and reviews when you receive yours!!! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> I just checked Amazon order status and it still says arriving today but it's not showing up in my devices and not showing shipped. All of my past Kindles have been delivered by USPS and our local PO is very good about receipting and and marking out for delivery. Nothing yet. I'll be surprised if it shows up today.


Same here (11:06 AM EST). I'm starting to doubt too.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm still on holiday but have received notification that my Oasis 3 was delivered at home late morning today. It will take the sting out of my return home on Friday evening.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Starting to wonder myself, still no serial number and has not shipped, although it's still saying arrival by 8pm today


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got an email “We're encountering a delay in shipping your order. We'll send a confirmation as soon as it ships and communicate the expected delivery date. We apologize for the inconvenience.”  No estimated delivery date.  Still no serial number assigned, so starting to wonder when I’ll get it, as this doesn’t sound like it’s shipping tomorrow 

When I look at the new kindles the earliest delivery date is now July 30th. And August 6th for the config I have.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

crisandria said:


> Just got an email "We're encountering a delay in shipping your order. We'll send a confirmation as soon as it ships and communicate the expected delivery date. We apologize for the inconvenience." No estimated delivery date. Still no serial number assigned, so starting to wonder when I'll get it, as this doesn't sound like it's shipping tomorrow
> 
> When I look at the new kindles the earliest delivery date is now July 30th. And August 6th for the config I have.


Crickets from Amazon here....
EDIT: Oops, just got the delayed shipping email as I was typing the above. Disappointed. Hope it's not too long. I go out of town in August.


----------



## sseverus (Aug 15, 2014)

quadtronix said:


> I just noticed the Verge website has posted their review of the new Oasis 3 and thought I'd mention that...


Thanks. I just read the Verge review and am glad they concluded that "the slight yellow tint is the missing ingredient to help the Kindle's already quite good display actually look like real paper." My favorite e-reader is the Kobo Aura One because, for me, the screen is much more paper-like than the Oasis (I also like the 7.8" screen). I think the color temperature option is largely responsible. Glad to see the new Oasis has this option. I'm expecting delivery today.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I remember when everyone was returning their Kindles because of a yellow tint! I hope this is better...


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I was gone this afternoon and just got home.  I had received the delayed shipping email.  Disappointed.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

same here just got the email a few minutes ago. Amazon told  me sold out till Aug. 6 but they charged my credit card already


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

crisandria said:


> All my previous Kindles were delivered via UPS or USPS, but a lot of my stuff lately has been delivered by Amazon delivery. So I'm hoping that this one is shipping the same way, if it is there is still a chance it will arrive today. It's still showing delivery by 8pm today, which is what it generally says when they do ship via Amazon delivery. And I have received stuff on the delivery day that still didn't show shipped until almost noon that day.
> 
> Mine is showing up in my devices (has since I purchased it), but still no serial number.


Mine showed on my device page the day i ordered it. My card was charged, got the kindle unlimited email. If i have to wait till Aug 6 or june 30 I will be pissed off


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Just got email will be shipped on the 25th. I am still pissed. LOL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I’m confused. I got the delayed shipment email but Amazon’s site still says it’s coming today but no tracking number or ser. # yet. Alexa also says it’s coming today. I’ve never seen this happen before with release day deliveries.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

DD said:


> I'm confused. I got the delayed shipment email but Amazon's site still says it's coming today but no tracking number or ser. # yet. Alexa also says it's coming today. I've never seen this happen before with release day deliveries.


I got delayed email too then and email an hour or 2 later saying shipped but will arrive 1 day late. The serial number shows up under my devices now


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Also getting it tomorrow now. No big deal...just one day late...😊


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

I got the shipping notice finally, with delivery for tomorrow.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

crisandria said:


> I got the shipping notice finally, with delivery for tomorrow.


I agree but I was soooo excited for today


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

HLS said:


> I agree but I was soooo excited for today


I was so looking forward to getting it today as well.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

HLS said:


> I got delayed email too then and email an hour or 2 later saying shipped but will arrive 1 day late. The serial number shows up under my devices now


Just got the 'delivery tomorrow' email and ser.# has been assigned! It's ok. I was very busy today and tomorrow I have the whole day to 'play'!


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

I also got the delayed shipping email this morning and a "shipped" email this afternoon.  UPS delivery now scheduled for tomorrow although UPS says "a label was printed" but they have not received the package.  UPS always gets here late afternoon.  A serial number has been assigned to my account.

Wally


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I did a stupid thing. a week ago I went to best buy and got an Oasis for I was having withdraw symptoms not having an oasis on me now I feel stupid for I will have a gold and silver one now. lol  On the plus side this one  has PERFECT battery life. After 24 hrs battery was at 99% still. AMEN!  I hope this new model will also have good battery


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Well I am not happy.  The only thing I have is a message on my order status saying they are sorry for the delay and will email me when they have a shipping date.  There is nothing on my content and devices to show I even purchased the Oasis3.  I placed my order on 6/20.  My brother placed his order on 7/15 and he has received an email moving his expected receipt date from 7/31 to 7/26.  We both ordered the 32gb model with 4g.    Hopefully I will receive an update email today.  I did receive my KU email and have already redeemed it and the money was taken out of my bank account several days ago.  Oh well, nothing I can do about it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> Well I am not happy. The only thing I have is a message on my order status saying they are sorry for the delay and will email me when they have a shipping date. There is nothing on my content and devices to show I even purchased the Oasis3. I placed my order on 6/20. My brother placed his order on 7/15 and he has received an email moving his expected receipt date from 7/31 to 7/26. We both ordered the 32gb model with 4g. Hopefully I will receive an update email today. I did receive my KU email and have already redeemed it and the money was taken out of my bank account several days ago. Oh well, nothing I can do about it.


I'm sorry. Hope you get the good news email today.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

DD said:


> I'm sorry. Hope you get the good news email today.


Thanks DD.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, Amazon is really scrambling. My Kindle was in CA last evening and in FL this morning! Out for Delivery now!


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Does UPS deliver to Amazon locker? Mine is going to Amazon Locker shipped by UPS  but I thought it had to be by an Amazon delivery service? kinda worried package will be misplaced.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I had to go by the Amazon store yesterday and they didn't have a display or any stock of the new Oasis.  When I asked about it, the store employees made vague comments about supply and demand.  I think they just messed up.  Which is weird if you think about it.  They rarely mess up a new Kindle release, but I do remember maybe the 2nd gen Oasis sending the 3G models a few weeks after the wifi models went out.  There was no indication when I ordered that there would be a delay so that was disappointing.
At least it sounds like most of you will get yours a day late.
I hope it's awesome!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

HLS said:


> Does UPS deliver to Amazon locker? Mine is going to Amazon Locker shipped by UPS but I thought it had to be by an Amazon delivery service? kinda worried package will be misplaced.


I always get mine by UPS. I don't know about Locker. Tracking mine on a UPS map. It's in my neighborhood! I've been buying Kindles since 2008 and I still feel this excitement. &#128526;


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Andra said:


> I had to go by the Amazon store yesterday and they didn't have a display or any stock of the new Oasis. When I asked about it, the store employees made vague comments about supply and demand. I think they just messed up. Which is weird if you think about it. They rarely mess up a new Kindle release, but I do remember maybe the 2nd gen Oasis sending the 3G models a few weeks after the wifi models went out. There was no indication when I ordered that there would be a delay so that was disappointing.
> At least it sounds like most of you will get yours a day late.
> I hope it's awesome!


The Kindle CS guy I spoke with last night about another matter said he thinks release date was too close to Prime Day and they're still swamped from Prime Day. Usually, new Kindles are released in the Fall. Maybe the should stick with that model.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

It’s here! I’m charging it. More later....


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I just got it from the locker. Gold color looks  better it seems than the old model.  I will not be able to play with it till i get home from work


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I got mine as well & have only compared the Oasis 2 & 3 for a few minutes. The Oasis 2 screen looks so blue compared to the 3. I also think the clarity looks better so far but will do more testing tonight. I really love the screen!


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Eilene said:


> I got mine as well & have only compared the Oasis 2 & 3 for a few minutes. The Oasis 2 screen looks so blue compared to the 3. I also think the clarity looks better so far but will do more testing tonight. I really love the screen!


it is lightning fast too! maybe indexing will be faster


----------



## cajunrph (Apr 17, 2018)

Mine is delayed as well. How do you mess up in your home market so bad? Mine never did add to my device list. And I'll have to search for the Kindle unlimited offer. I don't recall seeing it. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

*Heads up! Oasis 2 cases do not fit the oasis 3! Also, the Ayotu magnetic cases will not work. The new oasis is not magnetic it will not stick. Looks like the battery compartment is a tiny bit larger than the previous oasis. *


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

HLS said:


> *Heads up! Oasis 2 cases do not fit the oasis 3! Also, the Ayotu magnetic cases will not work. The new oasis is not magnetic it will not stick. Looks like the battery compartment is a tiny bit larger than the previous oasis. *


I don't understand. I put my O3 in my O2 case as soon as it arrived. It fits just fine. I have the Moko case and the listing states that it fits both Kindles.

Here are the dimensions of both from the Amazon site:

O2: 6.3 x 5.6 x 0.13-.33 inches
O3: 6.3 x 5.6 x 0.13-.33 inches


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's an article about blue light and our eyes:

https://www.washingtonian.com/2019/07/25/the-blue-light-from-our-screens-may-not-be-harming-our-eyes-afterall/?fbclid=IwAR24NwhoovfIRfq75DzUr_zxGUnexB1UgKeKSj9If1egnes6JL3K4swy9EA

Barry


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

DD said:


> I don't understand. I put my O3 in my O2 case as soon as it arrived. It fits just fine. I have the Moko case and the listing states that it fits both Kindles.
> 
> Here are the dimensions of both from the Amazon site:
> 
> ...


Does the sleep/wake function still work on your previous case? It works for the "amazon" cases, but I have two Ayotu cases, and they fit, but the sleep/wake function is not working.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

Just ordered mine tonight will be here sunday a 32gb Graphite with a Fintie Case can't wait to get it, traded 4 old kindles so i got it for $193


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Well that’s good, my Magnetic Case does not fit the Oasis 3.  No magnetism  it fits like a glove on the Oasis 2, There has to be a tad size difference. Good ereader reported the battery is a tad bigger. 1000mAh to 1130mAh


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

When I took my new Oasis 3 to read in bed last night I noticed the auto wake/sleep feature is not working with my Moko cover. I had the cover for the Oasis 2 and it fits fine but I’m wondering if the magnet location on the new Oasis is changed. I ordered a new cover that should be here Saturday. If that doesn’t wake up my Kindle, then it’s a Kindle problem. I hope not. ☹


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

cajunrph said:


> Mine is delayed as well. How do you mess up in your home market so bad? Mine never did add to my device list. And I'll have to search for the Kindle unlimited offer. I don't recall seeing it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Mine is delayed also. The new kindle is not not showing up in my device and content list. The prior Kindles I ordered always showed up as soon as I ordered. I have received my kindle unlimited email and have already activated it. That was several days ago. No new info on new shipping date. All I have is a message on my order status apologizing for the delay. I'm not happy. I preordered on 6/20. This is taking all the joy out of having a new kindle.


----------



## cajunrph (Apr 17, 2018)

nikkidog said:


> Mine is delayed also. The new kindle is not not showing up in my device and content list. The prior Kindles I ordered always showed up as soon as I ordered. I have received my kindle unlimited email and have already activated it. That was several days ago. No new info on new shipping date. All I have is a message on my order status apologizing for the delay. I'm not happy. I preordered on 6/20. This is taking all the joy out of having a new kindle.


I received an update from UPS indicating delivery of today. That was sent yesterday afternoon. I checked the my order page of the Amazon website and it showed not shipped yet. Today Amazon's showing shipped but not out for delivery. Clicking on the tracking number just pulls up another box from Amazon saying the same thing. So I searched the tracking number on UPS's website. It shows that only the label was created yesterday. Not sure what game they are playing but this is a bunch of BS. Someone complained about the delay and got the special offers removed. I tried the chat feature but it was automated. I couldn't get to a chat with a live human.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sseverus (Aug 15, 2014)

DD said:


> When I took my new Oasis 3 to read in bed last night I noticed the auto wake/sleep feature is not working with my Moko cover. I had the cover for the Oasis 2 and it fits fine but I'm wondering if the magnet location on the new Oasis is changed. I ordered a new cover that should be here Saturday. If that doesn't wake up my Kindle, then it's a Kindle problem. I hope not. ☹


I also have a MoKo case for the Oasis 2. The new Oasis fits fine but the sleep/wake also doesn't work.

Edit: I taped a small flat magnet onto the front cover of my MoKo case so that it touches the bottom right lighted corner of the screen when closed. Where % read is located. Sleep/wake works fine now but it also activates when folding the cover back on itself.


----------



## cajunrph (Apr 17, 2018)

HLS said:


> *Heads up! Oasis 2 cases do not fit the oasis 3! Also, the Ayotu magnetic cases will not work. The new oasis is not magnetic it will not stick. Looks like the battery compartment is a tiny bit larger than the previous oasis. *


One of the hits for 2019 Kindle Oasis case is the Amazon branded one for the Oasis 2. I ordered one. Now if only Amazon would ship my 7-24 promised Oasis I could test that theory out.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

cajunrph said:


> One of the hits for 2019 Kindle Oasis case is the Amazon branded one for the Oasis 2. I ordered one. Now if only Amazon would ship my 7-24 promised Oasis I could test that theory out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Good luck with getting your Kindle. I sent an email to customer service and the reply I received was it's out of stock due to the high demand on prime day. I ordered mine on 6/20 which I believe was well before prime day. They also told me it was first come first service, which again is not true. My brother ordered his on 7/15 and he received an email it was shipped and is coming Saturday. I am so mad. I would just cancel the order but I am afraid I would lose my 25% discount for the trade in. They did give expedited shipping and a $5 credit. I would rather have my Kindle.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I have not had a chance to use mine. Still trying to load my books and audiobooks.  taking forever. thumbnails are not all appearing so I am downloading as the device refreshes with the thumbnail images.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

sseverus said:


> I also have a MoKo case for the Oasis 2. The new Oasis fits fine but the sleep/wake also doesn't work.
> 
> Edit: I taped a small flat magnet onto the front cover of my MoKo case so that it touches the bottom right lighted corner of the screen when closed. Where % read is located. Sleep/wake works fine now but it also activates when folding the cover back on itself.


Interesting...they must have repositioned the magnet in the new Oasis. So you think the magnet is on the bottom right corner of the Kindle? I hope the new Fintie case I ordered works. It specifically says it's for the O3 but also says it works with the O2. We'll see.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> Good luck with getting your Kindle. I sent an email to customer service and the reply I received was it's out of stock due to the high demand on prime day. I ordered mine on 6/20 which I believe was well before prime day. They also told me it was first come first service, which again is not true. My brother ordered his on 7/15 and he received an email it was shipped and is coming Saturday. I am so mad. I would just cancel the order but I am afraid I would lose my 25% discount for the trade in. They did give expedited shipping and a $5 credit. I would rather have my Kindle.


Bummer! Keep us posted.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

DD said:


> Interesting...they must have repositioned the magnet in the new Oasis. So you think the magnet is on the bottom right corner of the Kindle? I hope the new Fintie case I ordered works. It specifically says it's for the O3 but also says it works with the O2. We'll see.


The battery is a few millimeters bigger not noticeable till you try to put the cover on. when I took my magnetic case off the O2 and put it up on the O3 it did not line up quite right and the magnet did not stick to it. I noticed on Amazon there are specific O3 cases but they are so expensive. I may wait till they show up on ebay


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

DD said:


> Bummer! Keep us posted.


Thanks DD. I will.
I am hoping Amazon is just behind in updating their site and the kindle is actually on its way. Don't really think so but trying to be positive.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Woke up to this email from Amazon:

“We're contacting you about your order for the All-New Kindle Oasis. We learned that the price changed from $369.99 (USD) to $349.99 (USD).

To make sure you receive the best price for your purchases and inconvenience caused, we've issued an Amazon.com Gift Card in the amount of $30 (per unit ordered) to your account...”

What? Anyone else get this?


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

DD said:


> Woke up to this email from Amazon:
> 
> "We're contacting you about your order for the All-New Kindle Oasis. We learned that the price changed from $369.99 (USD) to $349.99 (USD).
> 
> ...


I received the email and there is a $30 gift card on my account. Now I'm tempted to buy the premium leather cover for my new Kindle if it ever gets here.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> I received the email and there is a $30 gift card on my account. Now I'm tempted to buy the premium leather cover for my new Kindle if it ever gets here.


I got it also & think that it is wonderful that they did this. They didn't have to add the extra $10 on to it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I wonder what caused the price reduction Any theories?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunrph (Apr 17, 2018)

nikkidog said:


> Good luck with getting your Kindle. I sent an email to customer service and the reply I received was it's out of stock due to the high demand on prime day. I ordered mine on 6/20 which I believe was well before prime day. They also told me it was first come first service, which again is not true. My brother ordered his on 7/15 and he received an email it was shipped and is coming Saturday. I am so mad. I would just cancel the order but I am afraid I would lose my 25% discount for the trade in. They did give expedited shipping and a $5 credit. I would rather have my Kindle.


Well I contacted CS last night about it. Amazon blames UPS saying they lost the package. I never showed that UPS ever received the package. After two CS agents a replacement was shipped and I should get it Tuesday. Looking on my previous orders page I have now two Oasis on there. The original one from 7-12 now shows it's being replaced. Replacing what?? I never got one. And the second arriving here Tuesday. I dealt with Indian CS agents as the chat request was late in the day. I'll try Monday during the day to see what the hell is going on. Too much more chit and I'll just cancel the order and wait a few months. Or use one of the many other brands with comfort lighting. I did manage to get them to agree to remove special offers from the Oasis when ever it's delivered. 
Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Thought to mention Best Buy sells the new Oasis.

I purchased the Ayotu case The one that covers the whole thing. The case back is flexible rubber and fits great the plastic ones I had in the past broke at the corners. I got the yellow.

https://www.amazon.com/Ayotu-Feeling-Released-Honeycomb-Waterproof/dp/B07FD7L324


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Well I said I was going to buy the premium leather cover with the $30 gift card Amazon was giving us for price reduction.  I do appreciate the gift card but they applied it to my new Oasis since I don’t have it yet.  This in itself doesn’t bother me, however, they have deducted the new lower charge from my bank account and older charge is still there.  They are just pending charges and CS assured me both wouldn’t go through when the Oasis was shipped.  This is fine but the bank is now holding both charges and has reduced my balance of available funds.  I have never had such a screwed up order.  

I also asked if I could just cancel this order and reorder the champagne color without 4g as it is back in stock sooner.  I was told I would lose my 25% discount for trade in if I did this.  It looks like I’m not getting my kindle until sometime it September.  Needless to say, I’m not happy.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

nikkidog said:


> Well I said I was going to buy the premium leather cover with the $30 gift card Amazon was giving us for price reduction. I do appreciate the gift card but they applied it to my new Oasis since I don't have it yet. This in itself doesn't bother me, however, they have deducted the new lower charge from my bank account and older charge is still there. They are just pending charges and CS assured me both wouldn't go through when the Oasis was shipped. This is fine but the bank is now holding both charges and has reduced my balance of available funds. I have never had such a screwed up order.
> 
> I also asked if I could just cancel this order and reorder the champagne color without 4g as it is back in stock sooner. I was told I would lose my 25% discount for trade in if I did this. It looks like I'm not getting my kindle until sometime it September. Needless to say, I'm not happy.


Just go to bestbuy and see if you can get one. You can trade in there as well according to their website


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

HLS said:


> Just go to bestbuy and see if you can get one. You can trade in there as well according to their website


I live in a rural area and the nearest Best Buy is 60 miles away. I have already traded in my older Kindles and they now belong to Amazon. That was back in June when I placed the order for the new Oasis. I don't think they will give them back. I still have the Oasis2, a Voyage and a Paperwhite 4 so I'm not without a kindle. I'll just have to stop complaining and wait.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

Ok an update got my Oasis 3 today. The screen is very nice. The case i got with it the fintie for $10 is also nice, but the wake/sleep does not work. 

But after setting it all up with about 1200 books loaded. I've decided its going back. It's so slow. Once you put that many books on it it slows to a crawl to find anything. The actual reading of the book and the page turn buttons is great thou. But why did i buy a 32gb device if i'm not going to put books on it, and i had yet to DL my audible library.

I just think i have an issue with the software, i just don't like the menu's i hate collections adding books one book at a time by checking boxes stinks. Even calibre's solutions arent great.

maybe i'm not an eink person anymore been reading on my Ipad Mini 5, its so easy to browse for books.

I will probably just get a black friday paperwhite. The unit is good if you can get it for what i paid about $150. It just was'nt for me.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Scarpad said:


> Ok an update got my Oasis 3 today. The screen is very nice. The case i got with it the fintie for $10 is also nice, but the wake/sleep does not work.
> 
> But after setting it all up with about 1200 books loaded. I've decided its going back. It's so slow. Once you put that many books on it it slows to a crawl to find anything. The actual reading of the book and the page turn buttons is great thou. But why did i buy a 32gb device if i'm not going to put books on it, and i had yet to DL my audible library.
> 
> ...


Before you give up on it due to slowness, you might want to make sure it's finished indexing those 1200 books and then see if the performance improves.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Scarpad said:


> Ok an update got my Oasis 3 today. The screen is very nice. The case i got with it the fintie for $10 is also nice, but the wake/sleep does not work.
> 
> But after setting it all up with about 1200 books loaded. I've decided its going back. It's so slow. Once you put that many books on it it slows to a crawl to find anything. The actual reading of the book and the page turn buttons is great thou. But why did i buy a 32gb device if i'm not going to put books on it, and i had yet to DL my audible library.
> 
> ...


Your device is indexing. It takes about 2 1/2 days to index my 600 ebooks so 1200 will take longer. Once the books are indexed the device will speed up plus less battery drain. I suspect 1200 books will take 4 or 5 days to index. give it a week before deciding what to do


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

My kindle finally shipped!  I should have it tomorrow.


----------



## mattquinley (Jan 3, 2011)

DD said:


> Interesting...they must have repositioned the magnet in the new Oasis. So you think the magnet is on the bottom right corner of the Kindle? I hope the new Fintie case I ordered works. It specifically says it's for the O3 but also says it works with the O2. We'll see.


I can confirm that the Fintie origami case fits fine physically, but auto sleep/wake does not function. If you browse cases now you will find that most of the 9th gen Oasis covers from 3rd party vendors now state they don't work with gen 10 devices. I'm wondering how the Amazon covers would continue to work - maybe they've had larger or additional magnets in them all along? I've been on a very frustrating chat with Amazon CS this morning, the only answer they give is to go buy the Amazon premium cover for $65. IMO Amazon did this on the sly so they could capture as many cover sales as possible before the other vendors catch up. Smart but sleazy.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

mattquinley said:


> I can confirm that the Fintie origami case fits fine physically, but auto sleep/wake does not function. If you browse cases now you will find that most of the 9th gen Oasis covers from 3rd party vendors now state they don't work with gen 10 devices. I'm wondering how the Amazon covers would continue to work - maybe they've had larger or additional magnets in them all along? I've been on a very frustrating chat with Amazon CS this morning, the only answer they give is to go buy the Amazon premium cover for $65. IMO Amazon did this on the sly so they could capture as many cover sales as possible before the other vendors catch up. Smart but sleazy.


Unfortunately, I had the same thought. I took a look at the leather cover but it got some very bad reviews for quality. Like you, I always noticed that all the covers I shopped before have now removed the statement about gen10 compatibility. I hope they come out with some soon so we have some choice.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

When I try to unsubscribe from special offers it actually has a yellow button that says " unsubscribe without charge"  I am excited!  but it would not work so I had to IM customer service. Looks like I am unsubscribed  but not sure if she was able to do it free. I told the CSR I was surprised to see it was free on my end.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

DD said:


> Unfortunately, I had the same thought. I took a look at the leather cover but it got some very bad reviews for quality. Like you, I always noticed that all the covers I shopped before have now removed the statement about gen10 compatibility. I hope they come out with some soon so we have some choice.


The cover I got works well and "wakes" up my device. I think you have to unsubscribe from special offers to avoid the " swipe up to unlock" message. The cover I purchased is this link here. I got the yellow and looks real nice

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FD7L324/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mattquinley (Jan 3, 2011)

HLS said:


> The cover I got works well and "wakes" up my device. I think you have to unsubscribe from special offers to avoid the " swipe up to unlock" message. The cover I purchased is this link here. I got the yellow and looks real nice
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FD7L324/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That's interesting, the comments for that model state that sleep/wake does not work on the gen 10 Oasis. I don't care about the "swipe" message, but neither of the 2 Fintie covers I tried would even invoke that message. If the device was off, opening the cover would have no effect. It would require the power button to be pressed to get to the "swipe" stage. Similarly, closing the cover when finished reading would leave the device fully powered up, LED's at whatever setting they were on.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

HLS said:


> The cover I got works well and "wakes" up my device. I think you have to unsubscribe from special offers to avoid the " swipe up to unlock" message. The cover I purchased is this link here. I got the yellow and looks real nice
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FD7L324/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I bought my model without subscription to special offers. I don't get a swipe up to unlock message. BTW, the commenter who said the wake- Sleep feature doesn't work on your cover got a message from the manufacturer that they are updating their cover to work and it will be available in early August. I can't figure out why you got one that works


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

DD said:


> I bought my model without subscription to special offers. I don't get a swipe up to unlock message. BTW, the commenter who said the wake- Sleep feature doesn't work on your cover got a message from the manufacturer that they are updating their cover to work and it will be available in early August. I can't figure out why you got one that works


I was wrong. It was working, except for the "swipe up" message before I unsubscribed. Once I unsubscribed it stopped working altogether. Anyways it is no big deal to manually wake it up myself I suppose


----------



## mattquinley (Jan 3, 2011)

HLS said:


> I was wrong. It was working, except for the "swipe up" message before I unsubscribed. Once I unsubscribed it stopped working altogether. Anyways it is no big deal to manually wake it up myself I suppose


Yes, not the end of the world, but it is an annoyance. The very definition of a first-world problem, but I don't think it's unfair to expect Amazon to share updated product specs with accessory vendors ahead of time so they don't waste thousands of hours and dollars processing "free" returns. I would hope it's feasible for the updated covers to work with both 9th and 10th gen devices.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Well, I think it is awful to put out a product and expect people to go without a case/cover especially since Oasis is so expensive. I think they should have worked with vendors so they can put out a matching cover. Amazon has 2 or 3 Oasis 3 compatible covers but who wants to pay $40 to$70 for an Amazon-branded case?

I kinda prefer non-auto awake covers for I generally shut the screen off altogether. It saves battery I noticed.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

HLS said:


> Well, I think it is awful to put out a product and expect people to go without a case/cover especially since Oasis is so expensive. I think they should have worked with vendors so they can put out a matching cover. Amazon has 2 or 3 Oasis 3 compatible covers but who wants to pay $40 to$70 for an Amazon-branded case?
> 
> I kinda prefer non-auto awake covers for I generally shut the screen off altogether. It saves battery I noticed.


I agree. The way this was handled is a real fiasco. I put an inquiry into Fintie asking when they think they'll have an Oasis 3 compatible cover.


----------



## cajunrph (Apr 17, 2018)

From the shipping to the covers. This whole fiasco is troubling. I hope Amazon isn't resting on it's laurels. Granted it's just about an insurmountable lead in the US. So did GM at one time. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I bet you that even the Amazon-branded covers auto wake will not work.  I still really like my new cover. I am just thankful  it fits


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I received an answer to my inquiry from Fintie. I'm very impressed with the promptness of their reply:

"Sorry for your inconvenience. Because Amazon temporarily changed the auto sleep/wake function, all the 2019 10th generation Oasis case in market doesn't support this function including Amazon's original case. We will be one of the the 1st sellers can provide the functional case and our upgraded case will be available within 1 week. You can pay attention to our shop and product advertisement on Amazon for the expected release time of new case for 2019 version and reorder. Any further questions, please feel free to contact us. 
Have a nice day."

"temporarily changed the auto sleep/wake function"? Does that mean they're going to change it back and all the redesigned covers won't work at some point?
They are saying even the Amazon cases don't work?? So someone in design neglected to tell that they moved the magnet location? Wow! Heads will roll! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

My new case works just fine bought a amazon cloth cover


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

My Amazon leather case that just arrived works fine also but I miss the Origami case that I used to prop up my Voyage. I got the Oasis 3 yesterday and am very impressed with the screen. Most even screen I've ever had on any Kindle and the contrast is just as good as the contrast on my Voyage. This new Oasis is a winner and after returning version 1 and 2 for screens that were unacceptable to me, I am happy to say Oasis 3 is a keeper. Everything seems faster on the Oasis 3 except the wake up screen which is a little slower than the one on my Voyage but no big deal.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I finally received my Oasis today.  I haven’t had a chance to use it yet but I did get it set up and charged.  It is up to date.  May have downloaded an update while charging, but I wasn’t home, so not sure.  I did notice when I push the buttons to change a page it seems much quieter.


----------



## cajunrph (Apr 17, 2018)

Update,

The Oasis came in today, only 6 days late. I guess the good Lord thought I needed a lesson on patience. Also my Ayotu cover doesn't auto sleep or wake the Oasis. I also popped for the Amazon leather case, which is listed for 9th and 10th generation Oasis just like the other cases out there from third party vendors. Either Amazon tweaked the magnet locations between the second and third Kindle Oasis or someone did a poor job of reverse engineering of the Oasis case. I'm going to return the Ayotu case for now. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> I finally received my Oasis today. I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I did get it set up and charged. It is up to date. May have downloaded an update while charging, but I wasn't home, so not sure. I did notice when I push the buttons to change a page it seems much quieter.


So glad you got it and didn't have to wait til September.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

DD said:


> So glad you got it and didn't have to wait til September.


Thanks DD.


----------



## cajunrph (Apr 17, 2018)

Well I was sent two Kindles. Now I have to get on the chat with them and straighten it out. Not sure what's going on with Amazon now. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

cajunrph said:


> Well I was sent two Kindles. Now I have to get on the chat with them and straighten it out. Not sure what's going on with Amazon now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


More mistakes from them in the last few weeks than I have seen from them in 20 years!


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

On Amazon next to a listing Ayotu says comparable covers will be out this week. I still like my new cover regardless of no sleep/wake


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just ordered the new one doing the trade in of my basic so I could get the 25% off. Since they didn't show my O2 as an option on that page I'll have to trade that one in separately and just use that money on one of the gazillion things I usually buy from amazon.  

My O3 will be here on Monday they say. Its in stock. I always get them with special offers and then remove them. 
But oddly I just checked in the devices and I don't see the option there. Maybe only after its shipped or I sign in on it? I sure hope I can take those off as I always done. Since that is the only one in stock for shipping right away. 

Not bothering with a cover. I have one for the O2 but I rarely use it. Its like a snap in one. And if the magnet don't work anyway, its just for storage. Its too heavy for me to read with cover on. 

I even found the original box in my mount of boxes in the garage. I haven't found the Oasis 2 one. I found the old basic one, the voyage one, the O1 and the original box for the K1, but not the O2. Go figure.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I got the amazon branded case red fabric $39.99  from Amazon.com today and the sleep/wake feature works!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> the original box for the K1


A true classic!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> A true classic!


Isn't that the truth. They never been this pretty since. It was magic opening the package starting at that box.


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

Atunah said:


> My O3 will be here on Monday they say. Its in stock. I always get them with special offers and then remove them.
> But oddly I just checked in the devices and I don't see the option there. Maybe only after its shipped or I sign in on it? I sure hope I can take those off as I always done. Since that is the only one in stock for shipping right away.
> 
> Go to My devices on Amazon and check the boxes next to the O3. Select the edit box and it gives you the option to remove special offers. I was charged $15 to remove the special offers on my Oasis 3.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Since I've never done the trade-in thing, I'm wondering how specific it all has to be?  I'd love to order the newest Oasis, but when I try to trade in my first gen Oasis Kindles, they come up as black, with special offers, and mine are walnut, without.  They go for a lot more on eBay that way-  not sure Amazon would give me more credit if I could specify the details- if they even let me and I'm just missing it-  but if I sell on ebay, I have to be the one to deal with customer satisfaction... oh the quandary!  

If I trade these in and they aren't the 'correct' thing (black, S/O), is Amazon going to be in a snit with me?  

I do want that yellow light.  I didn't think it could possibly matter, but tried it on my iPad at night- and it makes a huge comfort difference, for me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

GSDlady said:


> Go to My devices on Amazon and check the boxes next to the O3. Select the edit box and it gives you the option to remove special offers. I was charged $15 to remove the special offers on my Oasis 3.


I don't have that option. Maybe I have to wait to register it, I don't know. But right now its showing nothing in the account. My other kindles show that I unsubscribed to offers. 
In the past it cost me $20 do unsubscribe. But that is why I asked, because I must have that option to do so. Since I am not seeing that right now.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I don't have that option. Maybe I have to wait to register it, I don't know. But right now its showing nothing in the account.


Mine didn't show any information until it had shipped and the serial number was online. A few days ago someone mentioned having a yellow button to unsubscribe for free but it didn't work so they contacted customer service. I checked mine and the button was there but when I clicked it I got an error message. I decided to wait until the next day to see if they fixed the problem, but the next day the "Free" button was gone and was replaced by the "Pay $20" button. I thought maybe it was to make up for late shipping (mine was a day late getting here) but I guess not. I still get the "Pay $20" button.

Wally


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Wally. Makes sense. I'll wait until I tested it out anyway, just in case. I guess some get the unsubscribe for free, but I have always paid for mine online. I mean I know that I am buying the one that is $20 cheaper, but its also the only one in stock.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I was wanting to trade in my other devices for the blue paperwhite and it will not apply the credit to the device or give me an immediate 25% credit. I don’t know why.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It says the offer is limited to one per customer and account. You should still get the trade in value though, but maybe that won't get applied until after they get the device in that case.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its here and on playing with it a couple of minutes everything looks fine. I always do a check first. Frame, pin holes, light shadows, etc. Its updating right now. 

What I noticed is that the warm light is very subtle. At least at the light levels I use. O2 I left at light 8, size 4 and bold 1. I don't use the auto light. That way it never looks lit. As in if I see it glow, I have the light on too high. 

So on the O3, I set the light to 8 to get about the same brightness when using some of the warm settings. I have only played with it trying out the lower numbers on it. Same font settings, warm at around 2. That is very subtle at that point, just pushing it over from what some consider blu-ish to a more warm with a green tint? Once I go to say 4-5 and above, it gets more into the actual warm setting. If makes sense of course if we assume the regular screen lit has a blue hint to it and you add some yellow to it you get green. But again, only in the very low settings. As I put the light to 9, just one brighter as i used to, it warms up some more. I need to play more with it once it updates, but I think my sweet spot will be around 9 or so light with warm setting around 5 or so. Give or take 1-2. it gets very nice warm when you go higher in light and/or warm. But I don't like my light that bright. 

one thing I noticed holding the O2 and the O3 side by side with same brightness, but some warm setting, the O3 is clearer as far as the font goes. Don't know if its the contract, the backround color at that point, or if the font is sharper looking. Or a combination of it all. It just seems a tad sharper. Unless you hold them side by side though, there is no way to notice though. Since I found the O2 just fine in sharpness. 

One neat thing I think is the scheduled warm setting. You can go in, decide how high you want the level to be for the schedule. Say #10. Then you can pick to either automatically by sunset and sunrise, or you can manually enter the start and end times. 

I don't like the auto regular light as it keeps going up and down when I lean towards my lamps, but the auto warm setting wouldn't do that so I might try that out. 

So far so good. 

And I almost forgot one of the most important things to me. The Buttons. The buttons on the O2 make a loud click and are kind of harder to press say than the ones on the basic used to be, or K3. Kind of had to press down and click click click. Loudly, especially at night. 
The ones on the O3 are better. Less clicky and less pressure. If that makes sense. But since I never had another O2 to compare, this may just be normal manufacturing difference. I like them much better though. 

So even though there isn't any difference I can tell beside the light, its a really good update for me. Since I got the 25% off and also trading in the O2 and the basic, using points for the rest.

Now to find the box for the O2.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Have fun, Atunah! I love the scheduled warm light feature too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks DD. From your signature looks like we both have a fleet of kindles and fires in the house.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Thanks DD. From your signature looks like we both have a fleet of kindles and fires in the house.


That's a list of models I have owned since 2008. Most were sold, given away or traded in over the years. Right now I only have the Paperwhite (latest) and the Oasis3.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The trade in's I am doing are the first time I have ever let go of a kindle. Only because I have no use for the unlit basic with no buttons and it would be redundant to have 2 big Oasis in the house. I'll not give up my Voyage or my Oasis1. Just like I'll never get rid of my K1, or the keyboard or the older basic with buttons.  

But its a step in the right direction. Every time there is an update, I have this pile of kindles I have to go through one by one and each month I charge them all up. 

I packed up both of the kindles and I need to drop them off at UPS. I will not take less than $75 for my pristine O2. There is nothing wrong with it, it looks like new and it always had a great charge. That one hurts a bit I have to say. But no way could they give me a lesser amount for that. Its perfect. 

I am still playing around with the light/warm settings as its getting a bit less sunny and bright inside. 10 light and 12 warm now. I am even using a font other than bookerly. Palatino. Looks really nice with the warmer light. And bold on 2. 

Really the bold option was a game changer when they did that update. 

I am happy. Hopefully it has a good battery like my "old" one had. But it charges so fast anyway not sure if it matters.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

10/12 is way too dark for me. I can't stand it.  I read around 13 to 17  depending on the light around me and warm light a few notches higher


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I been at #8 on the O3, O2 and Voyage for years now. But I need a tad more on the O3 to make the warm light work. I don't like a glowing screen. I like it to look as paper. I don't see it as dark on my screens. I think they are all different. I have bad eyes and have issues seeing in the dark. I just don't like when it starts glowing and looks like reading through milk. Bad explanation. But it works for me. I turn the light on until I see a "glow", then I take it down an notch and its perfect.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Atunah said:


> It says the offer is limited to one per customer and account. You should still get the trade in value though, but maybe that won't get applied until after they get the device in that case.


I need to buy it on one of my other amazon accounts


----------

